# MySQL, PHP, Perl Support in einem Java HTTP Server?



## Stefan1200 (25. Feb 2004)

Hi,

habt Ihr eine Idee, wie ich meinem HTTP Server (in Java geschrieben) MySQL, PHP und Perl Support verpassen kann?
Ist das kompliziert?


----------



## Roar (25. Feb 2004)

ohoho

edit: sorry ich hab zu früh abgeschickt moment 

so nun mein beitrag:
also zuerst musst du mal mysql auf dem server installieren, dann musst du dir den php interpreter holen.. ich weiß zwar nicht wo's den gibt, und ob es den auch direkt in java gibt, aber man kann ja mal schauen.. ich bin mir sicher bei sourceforge oder so gibt's php interpreter in java die man verwenden kann. wenn du was gefunden hast lass es mich wissen, ich hab auch nen http server geschrieben

thx


----------



## AlArenal (26. Feb 2004)

Ich glaube nicht so recht, dass das was wird.. vielleicht kannst du für manche Sachen in Perl und PHP die entsprechenden Seiten einfach per Systemaufruf an die entsprechenden Kommandozeilen-Interpreter weiterreichen und deren Output dann zurück geben, aber das dürfte nicht so recht das sein, was du willst, denn viele Funktionen wie Session Handling und alles, was eben direkt mit dem Webserver selbst zusammenhängt, kannst du so nicht abdecken.

Es gibt aber schon nen Haufen Webserver, die sowas eh schon können, da muss man das Rad nicht neu erfinden..


----------



## Stefan1200 (26. Feb 2004)

Naja, ich habe halt ein Webserver programmiert, der kostenlos ist, und auch von Anfängern konfiguriert werden kann. Wäre halt toll gewesen, wenn PHP, Perl und MySQL einfach zu realisieren wäre. Aber ich denke mal, das die Anfänger wohl sowas nicht unbedingt brauchen.


----------



## AlArenal (26. Feb 2004)

Ich hätte jetzt eher getippt, dass der Anfänger keinen Webserver zum selber konfigurieren braucht.


----------



## Roar (26. Feb 2004)

ich hab den screenshot auf Stefan1200s Website gesehen  alles was der user dort konfigurieren muss sind in paar textfelder und checkboxen..

@Stefan1200: das was man machen könnte ist eine eigene scriptsprache ala PHP schreiben. bzw. php nachcoden. damit hab ich auch mal angefangen, ging dann irgendwie nicht besonders, darum hab ichÄs sein gelasse. damit könnte man aber auch mysql support geben  ???:L


----------



## Stefan1200 (27. Feb 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab den screenshot auf Stefan1200s Website gesehen  alles was der user dort konfigurieren muss sind in paar textfelder und checkboxen..



Also bei der derzeitigen öffentlichen Final Version wundert mich ein wenig, das du Checkboxen gesehen hast.

Die neue Version, die derzeit noch Alpha ist, hat mehr Features. Allerdings bleibt es bei einer einzigen Pflichteinstellung (nämlich der Pfad zur Homepage). Die anderen Features sind optional.
Ich denke für jemanden, der kein PHP,CGI,Perl,MySQL,Phyton braucht, dürfte die Version 2 von JHTTPServ ganz interessant sein. In ca. 2 Wochen auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## nekton (27. Feb 2004)

wenn man php haendisch installiert, muss man doch gewissen .dll's bzw. .so's rumkopieren. vieleicht findest du dazu eine doku und kannst die native lib kapseln. alles was du dann machen muesstest waere die daten die per http reinkommen an den native code weiterzugeben.

btw. waere doch ein lustige sache, ein reflection interface in den webserver einzubauen. sprich, dass man java code schreibt, dieser beim aufruf ausgefuehrt und der output als http daten gesendet werden. als kleines feature waere sowas wie ein cache nicht verkehrt, in dem haeufig verwendete java objekte vorbereitet liegen.
okay, das prinzip ist vieleicht nicht mehr das neuste (siehe JSP und Apache Tomcat ) aber immerhin ist es eine interessante sache sowas nachzuabaun.


----------

